# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Hyrel Hydra CO2 Laser Info

## Davo

Converting a Hydra from Printer to CO2 Laser

----------


## Davo

Cutting acrylic with the CO2 Laser

----------


## Davo

Cutting Nylon Mesh with CO2 Laser on a Hydra

----------


## Davo

Laser Marking on Aluminum

----------

